# hooker



## Maudalice

Bonsoir,
Je voudrais savoir si "hooker" qui veut dire "prostituée" est toujours un terme argotique et doit donc se traduire comme tel, ou si l'on peut garder "prostituée". Dans le contexte, il s'agit de "hookers" qui prennent un verre avec des hommes d'affaires. 
Merci


----------



## Cath.S.

C'est très familier. Je dirais _une pute_.


----------



## Maudalice

Merci, egueule


----------



## wildan1

egueule said:


> C'est très familier. Je dirais _une pute_.


 
But _pute_ is like _whore_--very rude. (Unless _pute _is less strong than _putain_ ?)

Without being a compliment, _hooker_ isn't quite so harsh a term in AE as _whore_. _une catin_ ?


----------



## Cath.S.

wildan1 said:


> But _pute_ is like _whore_--very rude. (Unless _pute _is less strong than _putain_ ?)
> 
> Without being a compliment, _hooker_ isn't quite so harsh a term in AE as _whore_. _une catin_ ?


_Catin _appartient au vocabulaire des siècles passés, Wildan. 
_Putain_ a, dans une moindre mesure, un petit côté suranné. On pense à Jean-Paul Sartre.
_Pute_ est, je pense, le mot le plus employé, et si l'on veut être plus poli, on dit _prostituée_, ou _travailleuse du sexe_ pour être très politiquement correct.


----------



## wildan1

egueule said:


> _Catin _appartient au vocabulaire des siècles passés, Wildan.


 
Tout comme _harlot_, autre mot proposé après _hooker_ dans le dico WR comme trad de _catin_. Cela fait très victorian...sinon biblique même !
_



Pute est, je pense, le mot le plus employé, et si l'on veut être plus poli, on dit prostituée, ou travailleuse du sexe pour être très politiquement correct
		
Click to expand...

_Mais _hooker_ est un mot qui a un brin d'humour quand on l'utilise, à la différence de _whore_ qui n'en a pas... Et je peux penser à des situations ou je pourrais dire _hooker _mais pas _whore_ (au travail dans un contexte plutôt formel, par exemple)

_Sex workers_ - OK pour les sociologues et les journalistes. Mais on parlait de termes argotiques.


----------



## Keridwen

Pour le brin d'humour, il reste la péripapétitienne, ou la belle de nuit.


----------



## Zyprexa

Si elle prend des verres aves des hommes d'affaires, ça lui remonte son status. Un "hooker", aussi "golden hearted" qu'elle puisse l'être, est une femme qui se vend à la minute dans des coins peu salubres. Je pense qu'elle serait une *escorte.
*Il y a aussi un mot que j'ai entendu dans mon petit milieu, dans le temps, mais je ne sais pas s'il est d'usage quotidien:

Une *horizontale*

Cela se disait d'une pute, assez gentil, coeur dore et tout, sympa, qui donne gratuit aux pauvres jeunes hommes. . .


----------



## Maudalice

Merci pour toutes vos remarques intéressantes qui me sont très utiles. 
Mon problème est que je traduis un texte moderne où le narrateur parle de "hookers" donc, et je me demandais si je _devais _traduire par un mot familier, comme "pute", ou si je pouvais employer "prostituées" sans trahir une volonté de l'auteur de recourir à un langage un peu argotique...


----------



## Cath.S.

Ah-ha ! Je me demande si je n'ai pas trouvé : _une* professionnelle*_.

Zyprexa, escorte à l'instar d'_escort_ en anglais, est un euphémisme, contrairement à _hooker qui n'a rien d'ambigu._
_Quant à horizontale,_ ce mot bien que joli et humoristique, est en train de tomber, lentement mais sûrement, aux oubliettes.

Pour en revenir à _pute_, il a été immensément banalisé par la médiatisation de l'association nommée Ni putes ni soumises.


----------



## Maudalice

Merci pour _professionnelle_, Egueule! Très bonne idée. Je le garde en réserve de toute façon.
J'hésite maintenant entre _pute_ et _pro... _Je pense que les deux iraient, alors je vais me fier à... pile ou face!


----------



## wildan1

et _une racoleuse_ ? -- ce qui correspondrait tout à fait au terme _hooker,_ mais j'invente peut-être...


----------



## Maudalice

Merci Wildan1. Racoleuse ne convient pas ici, puisque ce sont des hommes d'affaires qui ont eu recours à ce que l'on appelle des call-girls et ou des "putes de luxe". Mon problème était de savoir si le terme de "hooker" avait forcément une connation familière ou argotique.


----------



## Aoyama

Hooker a une connotation plus argotique (ou même franchement péjorative/derogatory -désobligeante) que familière.
Pour le français, call-girl ou escorte rentrerait dans le contexte indiqué, mais peut-être pas "putes de luxe", le "de luxe" étant quelque part une "valeur ajoutée" qui n'existe pas dans le simple "hooker".
Pour faire simple : hooker = pute, whore = putain (les deux mots, anglais et français, étant un peu vieillis).


----------



## vanagreg

Pour rester dans l'argot, pourquoi pas _une_ _pouf_?


----------



## Maudalice

J'ai vraiment l'embarras du choix! Merci à tous!


----------



## Aoyama

Je dirais plutôt "le choix de l'embarras" ...


----------



## wildan1

Aoyama said:


> Pour faire simple : hooker = pute, whore = putain (les deux mots, anglais et français, étant un peu vieillis).


 
Ces termes ne sont pas du tout vieillis en anglais, Aoyama

_whore_ est franchement vulgaire
_hooker_ fait penser à une fille qui fait du trottoir ou traine dans des bars pour se vendre, pas du tout comme _call girl _ou_ escort_ (plus discrètes, sur rendez-vous)


----------



## Aoyama

Quand je dis vieilli(s), c'est que "whore" est quand même un terme _ancien_, hooker étant, si je ne me trompe pas, un américanisme. Pour le français "putain' (terme lui aussi très ancien), il est tellement galvaudé (juron méridional passé dans le langage commun) qu'il a probablement perdu de son sens initial. Je pense qu'on dit plus "pute" que "putain".
Mon professeur de français (il y a bien longtemps) disait, lui :
"vous fîtes ce que vous pûtes mais vous m'épatâtes, sans que je le susse", mais c'est une autre histoire ...


----------



## wildan1

Aoyama said:


> Quand je dis vieilli(s), c'est que "whore" est quand même un terme _ancien_, hooker étant, si je ne me trompe pas, un américanisme.


 
Oui, anciens, mais pas vieillis en anglais.

_Whore _est un mot anglo-saxon et son usage prédate l'invasion normande. Il se dit souvent encore de nos jours et à toutes les sauces  ! (_a whore, whorishly, to whore around_, etc.) Il n'a pourtant pas perdu son impacte vulgaire comme le mot correspondant en français, dû peut-être au_ " putaing "_ méridional.

_Hooker_ remonte au temps de Shakespeare pour décrire n'importe quel marchand de rue qui essaie de vendre sa marchandise aux passants au moyen d'un crochet (ça, c'est du marketing direct !). Mais je pense que le terme n'a gagné sa spécificité actuelle qu'au 19e siècle en Amérique.


----------



## Zone

Je pense qu'il n'est pas vraiment facile de rendre en français le fait que "hooker" est moins agressif que "whore". Le français ne fait pas de différence à mon avis. "Pute" me semble être la bonne traduction.


----------



## Aoyama

Bien vu.
Hooker, de hook. On a un peu la même idée avec "racoler, racolage" et même "tapin, tapiner, tapinage", idée _d'attraper_ le "client" ...


----------



## Maudalice

Effectivement, Zone, c'est la traduction que j'ai choisie. 
Et merci à tous pour cet éclairage d'une grande érudition!


----------



## Soh

Hey, I've got quite the same here, so here's the sentence.



> Don't worry I'm not gonna go all hooker on you.



The content is : a girl is about to practise for a lapdance but her boyfriend is a bit scared (yes, you read it well )

Here's what I've done : "*Ne t'inquiètes pas je ne vais pas te sauter dessus.*"

Do you think this is the correct meaning ?


----------



## Itisi

Pourquoi pas une call-girl?


----------



## Soh

Je ne vois pas comment le mot pourrait bien se coordonner avec le reste de la phrase


----------



## Aoyama

> : "*Ne t'inquiètes pas je ne vais pas te sauter dessus.*"


c'est une hypothèse recevable, avec la réserve qu'ici, on ne sait pas si c'est la fille ou l'homme qui va sauter ...
On pourrait aussi avoir : : "(*Ne*)* t'inquiètes pas, je ne vais pas jouer à/faire la pute avec toi .*"


----------



## Soh

Merci, j'aime mieux cette idée que la mienne !


----------



## youngneil

Keridwen said:


> Pour le brin d'humour, il reste la péripapétitienne, ou la belle de nuit.



Correction : "péripaTétiCienne"


----------



## JClaudeK

wildan1 said:


> _hooker_ fait penser à une fille qui fait du trottoir ou traine dans des bars pour se vendre


Donc, on doit pouvoir  dire simplement: "a hooker" = "une fille".
cf. ici


Nanon said:


> l s'agit d'une _fille _qui exerce le plus vieux métier du monde (une fille se dit péjorativement d'une prostituée, voir FILLE : Définition de FILLE C.2.a


----------



## wildan1

_fille de joie ?_


----------



## JClaudeK

wildan1 said:


> fille de joie ?


Oui, aussi, mais "de joie" n'est pas (n'est plus, de nos jours) nécessaire.


----------



## Nanon

Keridwen said:


> Pour le brin d'humour, il reste la péripatéticienne, ou la belle de nuit.


Voire même la _belle de jour_, comme chez Buñuel (mais l'expression, à la base, reste _belle de nuit_).


wildan1 said:


> _Hooker_ remonte au temps de Shakespeare pour décrire n'importe quel marchand de rue qui essaie de vendre sa marchandise aux passants au moyen d'un crochet (ça, c'est du marketing direct !)


J'ai ri aux larmes avec ce _marketing direct_ !    
Vieilli pour vieilli, on trouve les _filles de joie_ chez François Villon (et chez Brassens, dont on connaît l'affection pour la poésie ancienne).


----------

